# High Bay Industrial Lights



## Tsuto (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok here's a question for people: Browsing craigslist I came across a local guy selling 4 high-bay 400w MH industrial lights for $200 and thought it might be a good deal for upgrading my lighting as I expand my setup some. Would these be suitable for installation in my grow room ceiling? 

I guess the issue I see is that if I had them actually mounted on the ceiling they would provide plenty of light but wouldn't be adjustable in height unless I thought of a way to hang them. I guess with the proper wiring I could have them hanging from chains on a hook on the ceiling and be able to adjust them that way


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2011)

yes they work great..You can make the Ballast remote as well...Let me see if I can find ya the DIY Thread...Hold this :bong1: till I return:bolt:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 28, 2011)

Here's the thread 4u2's is talking about
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50276


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks *ozzy*:48:


That should be a "sticky" in..."DIY" section..No wonder I couldnt find it

Take care and be safe *Tsuto*


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok thanks guys. I may get the lights and see about setting them up before I start my next cycle of vegging


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2011)

Tsuto said:
			
		

> Ok here's a question for people: Browsing craigslist I came across a local guy selling 4 high-bay 400w MH industrial lights for $200 and thought it might be a good deal for upgrading my lighting as I expand my setup some. Would these be suitable for installation in my grow room ceiling?
> 
> I guess the issue I see is that if I had them actually mounted on the ceiling they would provide plenty of light but wouldn't be adjustable in height unless I thought of a way to hang them. I guess with the proper wiring I could have them hanging from chains on a hook on the ceiling and be able to adjust them that way



IMO, $200 is far too much to pay for that.  You can buy a 400W with a digi ballast/cool tube/HPS bulb for under $150 on Amazon.  The same thing in a 600W is under $200.


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, $200 is far too much to pay for that.  You can buy a 400W with a digi ballast/cool tube/HPS bulb for under $150 on Amazon.  The same thing in a 600W is under $200.




Its 4 though so $50 each. I should have specified they were being sold as a lot


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 28, 2011)

just watch out for the headroom they need buddy...  need some tall ceilings or maybe you can re-rig them by moving the ballast...


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 28, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> just watch out for the headroom they need buddy...  need some tall ceilings or maybe you can re-rig them by moving the ballast...



Yep I would most likely do the remote ballast setup others linked earlier 

I like this conversion guide, of course using US style plugs and things - hxxp://cannaversity.com/cannaversity/article.php?id=046

Once I have the ballasts set up maybe I can follow Hemp Goddess's DIY cooltube guide and make two of them out of the 4 lights


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2011)

sorry  but the 400  are to fat to fit in a bake around..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one of those high bay lights and really do not like it or use it.  I  recommend T5s over MH for vegging, even at $50 a pop.  I get about the same veggy growth from 216W of T5 as I did from 400W of MH.  Of course, this translates to less electricity usage and far less heat.  HTG suppy has some decent prices on their brand and sometimes you can find great things on E-Bay.


----------



## Tsuto (Jul 29, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have one of those high bay lights and really do not like it or use it.  I  recommend T5s over MH for vegging, even at $50 a pop.  I get about the same veggy growth from 216W of T5 as I did from 400W of MH.  Of course, this translates to less electricity usage and far less heat.  HTG suppy has some decent prices on their brand and sometimes you can find great things on E-Bay.



Yeah I was looking at a 4 bulb T5 fixture on Amazon that would fit my closet grow area perfectly that I may go with. I'm probably going to limit things to 2-4 plants at a time and fill about a 6 square foot area.

If you'd like to look at my "artist's rendering" below I would probably set it up like that. A 2 ft, 4 Bulb T5 HO fixture would fit perfectly in the corner of the closet where I could hang it over a table. Then section off that area of the closet with mylar mounted on a shower curtain rod for easy access.

Currently I'm using a 100w MH flood light so anything will be better! lol


----------



## Mutt (Jul 29, 2011)

Use em...love em. $50 is a great buy. You can get a 5k kelvin 400w MH at home depot for $20, but I would spend the extra few bucks and get a 6500 Kelvin bulb or better online.  (make sure it's a universal position metal halide)
Ditch the dome and buy or make a batwing reflector or air cooled hood. Add an extension to the socket. Add a plug and you are rockin and rolling. 
build the other three same way sell em craigslist or ebay for $125/pc (more for air-cooled like another $70 at least.) make your money back plus money for more stuff.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 29, 2011)

Yea if you use it ditch the dome, Its too much like a spot light too low, there ment for 18' and over ceilings.

And if you dont have a HPS setup yet you can flower just fine with a MH, unlike a T5.


----------



## stemjosh (Jul 29, 2011)

given this would this be a good grow light it looks kinda old but 50 bucks is a hella deal and i could add 400 watts to my grow 

hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/400-watt-HPS-Ballast-and-Socket-Replacement-Grow-/300562770077?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45faefe89d#ht_1310wt_1344


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2011)

Make sure you can deal with the heat.


----------

